# Elliott's Spring Gathering



## Profec (Apr 12, 2009)

As I looked through the Live Journals and FA pages of many of the artists I follow, I found that quite a few of them are going to Elliott's Spring Gathering, including a few that I have never seen here at a con before ( :iconkaji: and :iconnimrais: ).

From what I can tell:

:iconmeesh:
:iconspunky:
:iconkamicheetah:
:icongunmouth:
scappo
kaji
nimrais
moonstalker
bonk
silverfenrir
kahmari
cooner
likeshine
painted dog
solidasp
wfa
tracken

That's pretty amazing. Is anyone else going? Has anyone else ever been?

From what :iconkamicheetah: says in her journal (A Story about two lil girls and a Lion who throws parties) the hotel is really cheap ($45 a night) and the event is basically free $10 but it gives you a $10 coupon to buy art from anyone of the artists.

There is a free private party at a water park and a go kart track.

I am thinking of going and would love to know about others.

--- Profec


----------



## Fox_Dude (Apr 12, 2009)

It was really fun when I was there last year and this year seems like it'll be even better! I heard Gideon will even be back this year. And I'm glad to see a number of other artists I had fun talking to as well. That was one thing I loved about Elliott's Spring Gathering last year, was that artists had time to chat without feeling overcrowded. It'll be great to hang out with furs from the west coast, Canada, and even a few other countries again. Can't beat a laid back relaxing event where you're not rushing into everything you want to do due to a lack of time.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 12, 2009)

I hold an interest in going, but I have not adequately assessed my schedule. I will have to investigate airline prices and whatnot before making any strong considerations.


----------



## surfurry (Apr 13, 2009)

There will be likely be at least 10 to 15 furs in the Jaxfurs group that also attended FWA that will be going...A few are artists on FA...


----------



## Profec (Apr 16, 2009)

Just saw that Fisk is going as well. I am going to try to go.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Apr 18, 2009)

I just sent my RSVP and got room reservations.  I'm a go!


----------



## Kilcodo (May 15, 2009)

I will be going as well  I'm still trying to figure out how to get an artist's table. The website is utterly confusing :[


----------



## DamitriTelling (May 28, 2009)

where is elliot's supposed to be at in orlando? I have no idea, is there a website for it or is it just a "I heard from this person who heard it from that person" kind of thing.


----------



## PurpleStarz1980 (May 29, 2009)

Kilcodo said:


> I will be going as well  I'm still trying to figure out how to get an artist's table. The website is utterly confusing :[




We pretty much just go there and pick a table and sit. It is really laid back, least at the little parties and last Elliott's I went to.


----------



## Meeew (May 29, 2009)

I would love to meet bonk and some of the other yiff artists but it would be awkward xD

me: so I'm a fan of your works
them: oh erm..yeah thats cool
me: *fap fap fap*


----------



## wolfrunner03 (Apr 11, 2010)

surfurry said:


> There will be likely be at least 10 to 15 furs in the Jaxfurs group that also attended FWA that will be going...A few are artists on FA...


 


I live in jax where are the furs carpooling from?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a thread on this.

and the website is ele.furryhost.com


----------



## Tucuxi (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd love to go, but I don't know what my schedule will be like.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 1, 2010)

anyone in tampa maybe can give me a ride? ill slip ya gas $$$


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

no idea where, what, or when this is.

fill me in?


----------

